
Show HN: Lufo, Last Used First Out – jQuery plugin to improve long select menus - nate
https://m.signalvnoise.com/lufo-last-used-first-out-an-easy-way-to-drastically-improve-the-user-experience-of-long-select-56cd0ef1fcff#.ba7cyr2rq
======
kazinator
LUFO: is this some neologism for LRU? (Least-recently-used replacement policy:
victims or removal from the cache are least-recently-used items).

------
amirouche
kind of similar purpose using contact-list-like ui
[http://www.hyperdev.fr/projects/alphascrollselect/demo/selec...](http://www.hyperdev.fr/projects/alphascrollselect/demo/select-
a-country/)

